# Domain abfragen



## SeeSharpNewBee (27. Februar 2007)

Hi,

wie kann ich die aktuelle Domain die der Benutzer eingibt, also ob http://www.meinedomain.at oder http://www.meinedomain.de oder so, abfragen? 

Danke!


----------



## Bernd1984 (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo SeeSharpNewBee,

vll. beschreibst du dein Problem etwas genauer.
 
z.B. wo soll denn die Domain eingegeben werden? usw.

Dann ist es sogar möglich eine sinnvolle Antwort zu bekommen.


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (28. Februar 2007)

Hi,

also, bei meiner jsp Seite will ich abfragen mit welcher Url der Benutzer die Seite aufgerufen hat, da ich "meinedomain" .at und .de und .ch usw. besitze und das will ich in einer Variable speichern ob er jetzt die seite mit meinedomain.at oder .de aufgerufen hat.

Danke!


----------



## stain (28. Februar 2007)

Falls du mit PHP arbeitest, könntest du bei den Domains eine index-Seite erstellen, auf der, je nach der Domain, der Domain-Name gespeichert ist.

Diese Seite leitet dann automatisch auf die eigentliche Startseite weiter, und überträgt den Domainnamen.

Dort kannst du ja dann mit ein Script erstellen, das zum Beispiel die Überschrift der Seite von "Willkommen auf MeineDomain.de" auf
"Willkommen auf MeineDomain.at" und umgekehrt wechselt.

Ich hoffe du hast es verstanden und dein Problem ist damit gelöst. 

Viel Spaß mit deiner Website!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (28. Februar 2007)

Moin!
Eventuell hilft dir da der "Referer" Tag im HTTP Header bei einem Forward weiter.

```
request.getHeader("Referer");
```
bzw, da ich selbst nicht in jps so firm bin, würd ich mir mal die Methoden von Request und die HTTP Header alle anschauen.. Da müsst eigentlich was zu finden sein.

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Peter Bönnen (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo SeeSharpNewBee,
den Servernamen solltest Du Dir über *getServerName()* aus dem Request-Objekt holen können:
http://java.sun.com/webservices/docs/1.5/api/javax/servlet/ServletRequest.html#getServerName()

Schönen Gruß
Peter


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (13. März 2007)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten, jedoch:

@rummeldibummel: JSP nicht PHP, aber trotzdem danke für deine Mühe!

@MeinerEiner_80: Danke, aber der Referrer gibt mir nur den pfad von dem ich gekommen bin, also wenn ich innerhalb seite linke!

@Peter Bönnen: .getServerName() gibt mir zwar 'localhost' zurück, aber gibt mir der auch die eigentliche URL zurück die ich eingegeben habe?

Um mein Problem noch einmal neu zu schildern: Ich habe eine Seite, und jetzt habe ich diese mit Propertie Files internationalisiert. Jetzt möchte ich, wenn jemand diese Seite mit 'www.meineseite.com' aufruft, das ich mit 
	
	
	



```
out.println()
```
 genau 'www.meineseite.com' ausgeben kann, da ich eben auf das '.com' oder '.de' mit den Sprachfiles reagieren möchte!

Und mein Problem ist jetzt das ich nicht weiß wie ich jetzt das 'www.meineseite.com' bekomme!

Danke!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (13. März 2007)

Hmm...ich glaube das was du suchst geht in der Art nicht, da der Host...also dein http://www.meineseite.com beim Aufruf in die dazugehörige Ip gewandelt wird, aber....



> Die Internationalisierung einer Webseite kann sehr einfach mit Java Locals realisiert werden. Ein Local ist die zwei Charakter Bezeichnung für eine Sprache (z.B.: "en" für die englische Sprache) plus optional eine zwei Charakter Bezeichnung für den Dialekt (z.B.: "en_US" für amerikanisches Englisch).
> 
> Die Landessprache ist im Browser voreingestellt und kann dort auch geändert werden. Im Internet Explorer stellt man beispielsweise die Landessprache im Menü "Extras" bei "Internetoptionen --> Sprachen" ein. Nach dem Hinzufügen einer Landessprache und Positionierung an oberster Stelle ist diese aktiv. Verwendet man nun in seiner Webseite die Java Local Funktionen, bezieht man sich automatisch auf die Einstellungen des Browsers.


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (13. März 2007)

Danke für die Antwort, aber das ist nicht das was ich suche, weil, wenn jemand in einem Internetkaffee in Österreichsicht, und "www.meineseite.com" eingibt, die Seite durch die eingestellte Sprache erst recht wieder deutsch ist, und nicht laut ".com" englisch!

Bei Google funktioniert das doch auch ganz lässig wenn man http://www.google.com eingibt ist die Seite englisch!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (13. März 2007)

SeeSharpNewBee hat gesagt.:


> Bei Google funktioniert das doch auch ganz lässig wenn man http://www.google.com eingibt ist die Seite englisch!



...bei mir nicht...ich werde sofort zur deutschen weitergeleitet....was aber auch an anderen Sachen liegt, da ich in den Einstellungen  vom Browser als Standard englisch hab.

und .com heißt ja auch nicht, dass es englisch sein muss, es kommt von commercial...also geschäftlich. Bei z.B. http://www.google.co.uk stimme ich dir jedoch zu.


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (13. März 2007)

http://www.google.es --> Spanien
http://www.google.at --> Österreich
http://www.google.de --> Deutschland

in PHP geht das mit $_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'] das man die aktuell eingegebene Seite abrufen kann, um so eine Weiterleitung zu machen.

Wenn das in PHP geht, muss das doch auch in JAVA gehen!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (13. März 2007)

SeeSharpNewBee hat gesagt.:


> http://www.google.es --> Spanien
> http://www.google.at --> Österreich
> http://www.google.de --> Deutschland
> 
> ...



Hab mal etwas gegoogelt und mir den http Header angeschaut....es sollte in der Host Properties stehen (oder wie die auch immer heißt). Diese darf bei HTML 1.0 aber auch leer sein.

Daher ein request.getProperty("host"); (oder so ähnlich) sollte genügen

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...17_007.htm#mje5de9940078884f49cb2b3b673d7dc25


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (13. März 2007)

Ok, danke, das hat mich weiter gebracht!

Also laut Galileo Computing sollte es mit 
	
	
	



```
request.getHeader("host")
```
 funktionieren!

Kennst du bzw. jemand der das liest zufällig Gratiswebspace bei dem ich das testen könnte?

Danke!


----------



## Peter Bönnen (14. März 2007)

SeeSharpNewBee hat gesagt.:


> @Peter Bönnen: .getServerName() gibt mir zwar 'localhost' zurück, aber gibt mir der auch die eigentliche URL zurück die ich eingegeben habe?


Ja, tut es. Es liefert Dir genau das, was du brauchst. Und testen kannst Du doch einfach indem Du das hier in C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts einträgst:

```
127.0.0.1	   www.meinedomain.com
127.0.0.1	   www.meinedomain.de
```
Dann kannst Du deinen lokalen Tomcat oder was auch immer einfach über http://www.meindedomain.com und http://www.meindedomain.de aufrufen und fröhlich rumtesten.


----------

